# scrap icon on desktop



## cmed (Jan 28, 2001)

I was working with microsoft word and had some little errors. When I got off word I noticed on my desktop the icon scrap. What is that particular icon for and how and why did it come up on my desktop??How can I get rid of it? I have windows 98 and use netscape 4.7 as a browser. Thanks-


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Have you opened it to see whats in it? Could be stuff from word you scraped and and made a place for.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

for a scrap item,
i think you have to drag and drop it
into an open document,
to see what it is.

Sometimes they will only go into
the same type of document they came from.

John


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Looks like john1 nailed that one. Here is a little more info

craps are really a feature of the Windows operating
system, rather than Word. I thought I'd discuss them briefly
nevertheless, as they can be very useful for copying
information from one Word document to another (and not
many people seem to know about them). 

What's a scrap? Select part of a document
open in Word 7 or Word 97, then grab the
selection with the mouse and drag it to the
Windows desktop. When you release the
mouse, a scrap icon like the one shown here appears. 

The scrap file you've just created contains a copy of the text
that was selected in Word. Drag the scrap icon back into
the Word window and a copy of the text is inserted into the
active document. 

The scrap itself remains intact (even if you quit Windows),
so you can paste its contents into as many documents as you
wish. You can also paste scraps into the documents of other
Office applications, and any other application that supports
OLE drag-and-drop. You cannot, however, open them as
stand-alone files; if you forget what a scrap contains, drag it
 into a blank Word document to see its contents. 

Scraps are initially given names that incorporate the first part
of the copied text, but you can rename them just like any
other desktop item. 

You can have as many scraps on the desktop at one time as
you wish. When things start to look untidy, just drag the
scraps you're no longer using to the Recycle Bin.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Cool. Thank you.


----------



## cmed (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks to all for the answers.....This is for John1......When I click on scrap on the desktop microsoft word comes up and it says document in scrap....Please give me a click by click method of clearing scrap from my desktop. I'm a novice at computers as you can see.
When I try to move scrap to recycle bin access is denied! It says make sure disk is not full and file is not in use......I don't understand drag and drop it into an open account.....I didn't put scrap on my desktop!!!It just suddenly appeared..


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ok just 4 you,

ive gone over to my other heap which is a 98.
ive made a 'scrap'
the easiest way that i saw to delete is,

go back to desktop,
place your cusor over the offending scrap,
one right click,
choose delete,
choose 'yes'

that should be that'

John


----------



## cmed (Jan 28, 2001)

John1...I followed your directions exactly......Got same message....access denied...make 
sure disk is not full or write protected and file is not full or in use!!!!!!!! I guess I just 
know emough about computers to make problems for myself!!!Any more suggestions. I
must be missing something. I have always been able to drag icons to recycle
and delete with out any problem. Thanks


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

that doesnt sound like the usual 'scrap' item,
i went back to my other heap
and made another scrap object,
it had no objection to the bin.

Could you go back to it,
post here the title underneath it,
and also could you give it a right click,
does the usual set of choices come up?
if so pick 'properties'
and lets know what it says.

john


----------



## cmed (Jan 28, 2001)

John...I went to desktop.....clicked on scrap icon.....pop up menu read as follows-open-send to-copy-
create shortcut-delete-rename-properties.......clicked on properties and it came up as scrap properties.I clicked on general tab and it showed when scrap was created.modified.date of same ......


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Have you restarted the PC since this thing appeared?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Did you check to make sure the file wasn't being used by windows? What are the properties, archived or read only?
Last but not least you can always delete it through dos. or try to delete it in safe mode.


----------



## cmed (Jan 28, 2001)

The scrap icon appeared two days ago.........on the properties pop up menu it does show archives
check marked..


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Have you restarted the PC since this thing appeared?

You may end up having to delete it from DOS. Right click on the icon again and select Properties. What does it say next to "MS Dos Name"?

And try this to be sure it's not an overall problem with deleting things on the PC. Right click on the Desktop and select "New>TextDocument". Now find the new text document on your Desktop, right click on it and select Delete. Can you delete it?

[Edited by Bryan on 07-18-2001 at 08:04 PM]


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Curious....

no cut?

Well two more replies have just come up,
Bryan i dont see what that means?
rkselby if its being used ... well i did a scrap
and binned it, no problem, while the word docu
was being displayed. Im gonna ask cmed to
delete thru explorer.

another reply, from cmed. ok . 2 days ago right.

I cant type this quick.

cmed, could you get to 'My Computer'
and give it a double click please
now you might have the web-page view,
but im describing the standard,
you should get a window with
floppy A at the top,
Hard drive C next one down,

put the cursor on the C drive, thats the local disk,
and highlight it, thats one normal left click,
now go up to 'File',
thats the first choice in the top of the box,
give it a click, you should get a drop down menu,
choose explore, give it one click.

If the window is small, make it full size.
there should be two main panels, the one on the left
headed by 'Desktop'
the little box next to your hard drive should be minus,
put the cursor arrow on the little box next to Windows,
and click it.
It should change to a minus and open up another section,
They're in alphabetical order, look down for 'Desktop',
this time put the cursor on the word 'Desktop' and click,

Now one of the entries in the right hand window
should be the offending scrap obect.
Highlight it by clicking on the words by it, then move up
to File at the top. Click File, you should get a menu,
come down to Delete and give it a click.

Now what i get is a confirmation box for deletion.
What do you get?
Hopefully the same.

John

Another reply came in while i was typing,
Bryan thinks this might be a wider prob,
he might be right. but try this
first cos its easier

john


----------



## cmed (Jan 28, 2001)

John.....Iv'e tried everything including your last suggetion....to no avail....I did try deleting documents to recyle bin etc and no problem that way.........I did have a virus get into my address book and send email to all addresses in my book.....that was last week. Virus scan shows no infection in my computer at that time or now. I'm having a problem with cooling fan and because I have insurance they are sending a repairman to replace the power supply. My computer is about 2 1/2 years old. I will cointinue to work with this problem and if not successfull maybe the company person can remedy the thing for me. I really appreciate all the help from all of you there at tech man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi cmed,

ive just tried rkselby's suggestion of removing
something using DOS.

I tried it to see if the WINDOWS 'on-board' version
of DOS would do it ok.
And it does. This means you can do a delete in dos
WITHOUT leaving windows. You can use the MS-DOS prompt
in the programs to do this.
I created a 'new folder' on desktop,
just as previously mentioned by both bryan and rick,
opened up the ms-dos in windows,
and i was able to delete it ok.

If you want to do this just say so and
you can be taken through it ok.

I feel sure that it could be deleted
using the MS-DOS prompt.

John

( theres not much to it )


----------

